# oops list..



## comiso90 (Jul 26, 2008)

Click on the link:
the oops list

here's a sample

No disrespect to those that lost lives... I think the site's name trivializes the incidences but the collection is a good one.
.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 26, 2008)

Holy ****!!!

Those are some freaky shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 26, 2008)

That first pic is an F111 doing a dump and burn, pretty much a standard display at any airshow they attend in Australia.
Here's some pics I took last year.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2008)

Beat me to it Wildcat!  There was a place off the coast of England called "Point Liberty" where they would do that to burn off the fuel if they had an IFE. It was amazing to watch, especially at night. 

It also almost put down an F-16 during exercises in the Med during the cold war. The F-111s were the "aggressor" bombers. All fighter and intercept pilots were briefed to not get too close on the tail of the F-111. One hot shot decided to get unnervingly close to the 'Vark. The pilot lit him up on a very short dump and burn (They use to call it the worlds largest Bic lighter). It cooked off the radome, melted the canopy and burned most of the paint off the nose on a quick light up. Amazingly, the F-16 pilot was not seriously hurt and made an emergency landing. Well, I am sure the fragile fighter pilot ego took a serious blow!  After all was said and done, the F-16 pilot was the one who was reprimanded.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 26, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Beat me to it Wildcat!  There was a place off the coast of England called "Point Liberty" where they would do that to burn off the fuel if they had an IFE. It was amazing to watch, especially at night.



That Flanker crash just looks nasty though. It's hard to think how the pilot could have survived.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah but it all depends if he has ejected before that picture or not.

Still some freaky shots (but good ones).


----------



## Freebird (Jul 26, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Yeah but it all depends if he has ejected before that picture or not.



God I hope so!

Back in the early 90's I saw the Ukrainian team flying these at an airshow in Canada. I paid $5 to get a picture taken in the cockpit of the Flanker. Wish I could find that photo!!! 8)


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

In the Flanker shot, the pilot ejected.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 26, 2008)

That wasn't the one where some people on the ground were hurt too was it? I can see the folks running for their lives in the background.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 26, 2008)

Did u guys click on the link? there are a ton more photos


----------



## Freebird (Jul 26, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Did u guys click on the link? there are a ton more photos



You bet I did, couldn't watch them all, starting to freak me out! 

{I'm hoping to go to a couple of airshows this summer!   

Nothing like flaming jet fuel to heat up your BBQ!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

This guy has supported this site for years and years. He's not very active though. The site contents haven't changed in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2008)

freebird said:


> That wasn't the one where some people on the ground were hurt too was it? I can see the folks running for their lives in the background.



I was at Ramstein when the Italian team had the collision accident and then crashed into the spectators. Me and my family were fortunatly not hurt, but I knew a few of the people that were. 

I was actually at the air show as a Boy Scout working at a food stand for donations. I was on break at the time and watching the show. Part of the debri flew into the food stand a friend and his mother were hurt.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2008)

Jeez, Adler, that must have been scary. That was one of the most amazing crashed I 've ever seen.

Been to that site many times but like Matt says, hasn't changed much.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 26, 2008)

jeez.. you guys are hard to impress!

,


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2008)

8)


----------



## Freebird (Jul 27, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> jeez.. you guys are hard to impress!
> 
> ,




   

Yeah, Crash, Roll, Burn.... No big.


Well I was impressed anyways, thanks for the post


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes it was a very interesting post.


----------



## Bigxiko (Jul 27, 2008)

indeed, an interesting post


----------



## <simon> (Aug 4, 2008)

That Marauder one is pretty crazy. 

This photo is a bit off the subject but it still fits in the "Oh S**t!!" category


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry to burst your bubble but that one is fake....

Shark Attacking Helicopter Photograph


However i do like this one, and its real, read the sign


----------



## Flyboy2 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm not sure what has happened to my picture but..... 
Here's the website
-http://www.snopes.com/photos/airplane/flightschool.asp


----------

